# XXX APR Summer Sale Now Available @ APTuning 6/22/13-8/4/13 XXX



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*APTuning is pleased to announce the APR Summer sale is now in effect!

June 22nd through August 4th 2013*



*The big deal as always being ECU upgrades, here is a chart showing retail and sale pricing.*











*But wait that's not all!!*

*A Fully Loaded ECU Includes Your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:*
*Stock Mode :: *_Exact Original Mapping and Performance_
*91 Octane Performance
93 Octane Performance
100 Octane Performance
Valet Mode ::* _Limits RPMs and Power Output_

*Also Included:
Fault Code Erase ::* _Erases Fault ECU Fault Codes_
*Security Lockout ::* _Locks Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected_
*Anti-Theft ::* _Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected_




*APR Hardware Sale:*


APR Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intakes 10% Off!
APR Stage 3, 3+ and K04 Turbocharger Systems 10% Off Most Systems!
APR Exhausts Systems 10% Off!
APR Intercooler and CPS Systems 10% Off!
APR Bipipe 10% Off!
APR R1 Diverter Valve 10%!
APR Motorsport Items including Silicone Hoses, APR FSI Fuel Pump and more 15% Off!
APR Brembo Brake Kits - Free Shipping!
DXD Clutch Kits - Free Shipping!



*For more news follow us on Facebook!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

TTT


----------



## To[email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Almost the weekend bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Monday bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*TGIF Bump

Everyone enjoy the rest of their holiday weekend, be safe and have fun!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Thirsty Thursday bump :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Hump day bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Exhausted after waterfest bump!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Less then 2 weeks left on the sale!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Thirsty Thursday Bump!!* :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Sale is almost over!! Don't miss out!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------

